# Facebook proposals



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

I appreciate that I am "old" although obviously very young at heart, and not technically very clued up on social media sites, especially those that change their privacy settings as often as my son changes his hairstyle! Yes son, my daughter has more sense. 

But my partner (of 29 years) and I have spent many an enjoyable evening considering the marriage proposals, and "other" proposals put forward by a variety of Egyptian men having viewed my facebook profile.

The general consensus is that those without clothes that cover the upper part of their anatomy are " dodgy" to say the least, fortunately I have not come across those minus the bottom half. However, and it's a big "However" I simply find it fascinating that there remain [email protected] out there that think they will get an acknowledgment or God forbid an acceptance to their "proposals"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes it is an ongoing problem and it's the same with skype.

I have a houseboy who works for me and I am on his facebook. I was looking through his photos one day and I was amused at his poses and did remark to him that if a western man looked at them they would presume he is gay..he isn't. I was told that the poses are the same poses as a very famous Egyptian singer. I remarked that maybe the singer is gay only to be told.. OHH madame. lol.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I always wondered whether Amr Diab was gay 

My Palestinian friends' husband has banned her from listening to his music, for that reason


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> I always wondered whether Amr Diab was gay
> 
> My Palestinian friends' husband has banned her from listening to his music, for that reason




I dont know what horrifies me more.

he banned her

or 

because he is gay

actually it is both... how can anyone ban someone from listening to music.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I dont know what horrifies me more.
> 
> he banned her
> 
> ...


I dont know. There was concert scheduled in London with 2 Arabic singers.... one was the famous Nancy Ajram and the other one was George Wassouf. He thought that it was Amr Diab, not George Wassouf coming.... and he wouldnt allow my friend to come with me... until of course I corrected the mistake and said in fact it was George Wassouf and not Amr Diab!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

The level of ones emotional intellegence and associated level of civilisation is determined by how well you accept those who are very different from yourself, and the ability to co-exist with them in harmony. A rare commodity, unfortunately...:ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> I dont know. There was concert scheduled in London with 2 Arabic singers.... one was the famous Nancy Ajram and the other one was George Wassouf. He thought that it was Amr Diab, not George Wassouf coming.... and he wouldnt allow my friend to come with me... until of course I corrected the mistake and said in fact it was George Wassouf and not Amr Diab!





Horrifying isnt it.. my ex had a lot that was wrong with him but he would never have tried to ban me from anything.
Marriage is not ownership, your friend should divorce him


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> The level of ones emotional intellegence and associated level of civilisation is determined by how well you accept those who are very different from yourself, and the ability to co-exist with them in harmony. A rare commodity, unfortunately...:ranger:


You look like your enjoying your coffee there lol


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Horrifying isnt it.. my ex had a lot that was wrong with him but he would never have tried to ban me from anything.
> Marriage is not ownership, your friend should divorce him


Oh, dont worry... she listens to Amr Diab, alright! LOL .... he has 'banned' her, but she still happily listens to his music, even in front of her husband.... she likes to rub it in


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Maireadhoey said:


> I appreciate that I am "old" although obviously very young at heart, and not technically very clued up on social media sites, especially those that change their privacy settings as often as my son changes his hairstyle! Yes son, my daughter has more sense.
> 
> But my partner (of 29 years) and I have spent many an enjoyable evening considering the marriage proposals, and "other" proposals put forward by a variety of Egyptian men having viewed my facebook profile.
> 
> The general consensus is that those without clothes that cover the upper part of their anatomy are " dodgy" to say the least, fortunately I have not come across those minus the bottom half. However, and it's a big "However" I simply find it fascinating that there remain [email protected] out there that think they will get an acknowledgment or God forbid an acceptance to their "proposals"


This made me laugh so hard :lol: :clap2:

Try changing your privacy setting so that only "Friends of friends" can add you or send you a message or something, not sure which setting it is, I'm not particularly a "Social Networking" fan, but it's something like that :juggle:

Oh and good luck coping with your son's hair


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> I always wondered whether Amr Diab was gay
> 
> My Palestinian friends' husband has banned her from listening to his music, for that reason


Amr Diab gay......couldn't possibly be.....no such thing as a gay man in egypt


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> actually it is both... how can anyone ban someone from listening to music.


My wife is banned from listening to Leonard Cohen without headphones.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

:ranger:


DeadGuy said:


> This made me laugh so hard :lol: :clap2:
> 
> Try changing your privacy setting so that only "Friends of friends" can add you or send you a message or something, not sure which setting it is, I'm not particularly a "Social Networking" fan, but it's something like that :juggle:
> 
> Oh and good luck coping with your son's hair


No way am I changing anything, I'm loving it, the sons hairstyle is a more serious matter, in reality it's dirty fair,here it's classified as blonde, but this combined with the oh so attractive blue white skin tone..... Well he is Irish, sets him apart, beauty is in the eye of the beholder as they say, and yip he is loving it too...you gotta find the positives here otherwise....oh I dread to think


----------

